# time in smoker



## mattscout (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of time are you guys Smoking abt's. 160-180 if stuffed with sausage or what?


----------



## crockadale (Jun 20, 2008)

What Texas hunter said. I would precook any meat I use in an ABT as all you doing is cooking the backon done. Tunafish crab meat and some others are ok as it is precooked.


----------

